
Pope Joins Twitter: Benedict XVI's Screenname Will Be Pontifex - petrel
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/03/pope-joins-twitter_n_2230411.html
======
sbuccini
I think this is a really good move by the Church. The Church is often viewed
as out of touch with many people today, as evidenced by the debate over health
care and contraceptives we saw a few months back. The reality is that while
the Church may have its problems, the Pope is an extremely holy man that
people of any faith can appreciate, similar to how many people hold the Dalai
Lama in such high regard.

It's hard for such a singular head to communicate with all 1 billion+ of his
followers, but I believe that this will be a great way to connect with people
of all faiths. Bravo, Vatican.

